# مجموعة من الدروس في أساليب التحليل الكمي للهندسة الصناعية



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الأولى:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1304
المحاضرة الثانية:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1327


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1345
المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1363


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

لمحاضرة الخامسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1390
المحاضرة السادسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1406


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة السابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1432
المحاضرة الثامنة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1470


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة التاسعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1460
المحاضرة العاشرة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1493


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1557
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1582


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1517
المحاضرة الثانية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1532


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1557
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1582


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1602

المحاضرة السادسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1615


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة السابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1667

المحاضرة الثامنة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1672


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة التاسعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1685

المحاضرة العشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1726


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الحادية والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1751

المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1777


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1800

المحاضرة الرابعة و العشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1814


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة الخامسة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1845

المحاضرة السادسة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1875


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة السابعة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1886

المحاضرة الثامنة و العشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1906


----------



## waleed_isec (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1931

المحاضرة الثلاثون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1954


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووور ياورد


----------

